# And my wife is gonna kill me another tractor was bought



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

On the heels of buying a big allis chalmers 7010 a week or so ago I've fallen into a Kubota m-120 4wd with quicke loader deal I couldn't refuse. I sold my old trailer yesterday and with the sale of the allis it will almost pay for the Kubota. Have to sell one of the old cars sitting around here to make up the difference.

When will I stop looking at the classifieds though?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No, you need to keep looking thru classifieds for ME.

Remember??? Kubota M-100X 4WD/cab/loader Canuck exchange rate?????


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> .
> When will I stop looking at the classifieds though?


Like any good farmer, he doesn't! There is always something else that's needed. Like my wife keeps saying, we need ___________, I say the same thing!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its your fault I was searching Kubota's! :lol: This ones a powershift and all that jazz too but a 5 cylinder so a bit long for what you want. Needs a bit of work but was about 1/3 to 1/4 the price of the 100X's we were looking at.



JD3430 said:


> No, you need to keep looking thru classifieds for ME.
> 
> Remember??? Kubota M-100X 4WD/cab/loader Canuck exchange rate?????


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes the 5cyl and the bigger4cyl 6.1L M's are too long for what I'm comfortable with.

Need to stick with the smaller 3.8L 4 banger for excellent visibility.

But please, keep your eyes open for me!! Even a conservative like me in the "liberal northeast" needs some help from my Canadian liberal friends!!!

Remember I said* Canadian made* Arctic snowplows makes the best plow! And my all time favorite all time favorite baseball player was *Canadian born *former Philadelphia Phillie Matt Stairs!!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've met Matt a couple of times edit, I'll pm that part. Very nice fellow, friendly as all get out. Started out as a hockey player but wasn't considered big enough!

I think he spends more time in Maine than NB lately.



JD3430 said:


> But please, keep your eyes open for me!! Even a conservative like me in the "liberal northeast" needs some help from my Canadian liberal friends!!!
> 
> Remember I said* Canadian made* Arctic snowplows makes the best plow! And my all time favorite all time favorite baseball player was *Canadian born *former Philadelphia Phillie Matt Stairs!!!!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Yes the 5cyl and the bigger4cyl 6.1L M's are too long for what I'm comfortable with.
> 
> Need to stick with the smaller 3.8L 4 banger for excellent visibility.
> 
> ...


Why isn't Matt the hitting coach for the Phill's ??????? The guy is a hitting textbook !!!!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Because he's in the Phillies booth announcing the games!
Much easier and less stressful!

Remember what they said- "in case of emergency- use Stairs" 
I look like him...


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Because he's in the Phillies booth announcing the games!
> Much easier and less stressful!
> 
> Remember what they said- "in case of emergency- use Stairs"
> I look like him...


I would have thought they'd give him a "can't refuse" $$$ deal...But he is heavy into his charity so....I'm not buying it, I'm picturing straw hat , dirty bibs ,3 day beard and a cigar on you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha !!! Matt's had a few "Molson's" since retirement !!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Liked him as a player but I think he was a better right fielder than an announcer. Interpret that how you wish.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I'm glad he's gone! I'm a Braves fan. And yes the last few years have been a perennial kick in the teeth. I think they're trying to re-invent baseball. Maybe going for the team with the most hits and fewest runs scored?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Related to the tractor, I called the dealer where it was last traded, about 1000 hours ago / 3 years ago it had 16,000$ spent on a full rebuild of the powershift and the "new" style main shaft retrofitted and a newer computer installed for the powershift. I hope that doesn't come unzipped again any time soon!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh and I forgot!!!
BTO is one of my favorite groups. Guess Who and Rush, too!! Lol
Eagles are my fav though 

Alright Ken, now find me the perfect CA Kubota tractor!!


----------

